# Cassie's Valentine



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cassie was so excited to see a Valentine's Day card and toy arrive for her. That girl does love her toys. Her Valentine friend was Tilly. Tilly's mommy, Lynn also sent some wonderful chocolates for me to enjoy. Good thing I got a picture right away, because those chocolates are long gone. Thank sweet Tilly and Lynn.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How fun that Cassie's valentine package arrived right on time! I love the little card with the dogs. Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww too cute , shes beautiful , love the card n her woof heart !


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Love how it looks like she is reading the card in the first pic!
She is beautiful!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Cassie is a beautiful Valentine!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Reva, I have to first say that WOW, Cassie is STUNNING and she has the most beautiful coat!!! 

And of course, what a sweet Valentine's Day gift she got from Tilly and her mommy!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cassie is such a cutie. Hope she enjoys her new toy and the cookies I sent for her.

The chocolates almost didn't make it to you. LOL. Chocolate is my downfall.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, such a cute valentine!!:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cassie looks very adorable! 

Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Cassie is an adorable Valentine and what better Valentine than Tilly. Loved the pictures.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

WOOF is right!!! Cassie is so beautiful in those pictures. I love how it looks like she's reading the card (or is she?) :wub::wub: Love that pillow. 

Reva you've got a good excuse to "get rid" of the chocolates. They could melt in Florida, can't they?:innocent: Yeah, that's the ticket. I could be a charter member of Chocoholics Anonymous. :blush::brownbag: I begged my DH not to give me any this Valentine's Day since I'm on Weight Watchers...and of all times, this time HE LISTENED TO ME.:new_shocked:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm glad Cassie got her own Valentine toy. Lucky you got a gift too. Very pretty pictures of Cassie :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Pretty girl looks darling with her card :wub2:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

What a pretty girl. Love that woof toy!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

She's beautiful!! Hope she likes her new toy!


----------

